# compile of graphviz-2.40.1 failed



## nedry (Feb 4, 2017)

during a build of  graphviz-2.40.1 

```
==>  graphviz-2.40.1 option TCL is required for option TK.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz
*** Error code 1
```

will install TCL and then recompile.


----------



## nedry (Feb 4, 2017)

I have  tcl87-8.7.a0.20170202_1  installed but it doesn't recognize this and build  
graphviz-2.40.1


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 4, 2017)

Like the error message says the option TK requires that you also enable the option TCL, so run `make config` and enable (or disable) both the TCL and TK options.

I don't understand why the port doesn't do this automatically though, so I've filed PR 216791.


----------

